# R33 GTR Fuel tank Protector



## fran882 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi all,

looking to get a second hand fuel tank protector from the 33 GTR if anyone has one for sale that hasn't been completely chewed up by the environment, mine is beyond salvage.

thanks for looking


----------

